# What can a dog with bad knees do?



## Leah00 (Jul 6, 2012)

Buttercup is an Olde English Bulldogge. She's kind of scrawny and leggy. She looks more like a mini Boxer than a Bulldogge. She'll be two years old in November.

Last year we did some obedience classes and after that we did agility. She was AMAZING!! After just a few classes she was so focused and seemed to love it. She would watch my hand and go wherever I directed her. She is very driven.

Unfortunately, after just a few weeks of agility classes we noticed her limping. I didn't think much of it the first time but then the next class after a few jumps she was limping again. We found out that she has a luxating patella. I pulled her out of the class immediately. It's not too bad. I don't believe that she needs surgery. I did at first but after giving her joint supplements and stopping the agility, her kneecap rarely pops out. I honestly can't even remember the last time that I saw her limp and she runs around like a normal dog. I think it was just the multiple jumps during practice that really irritated it.

She's still such an amazing dog. She's very food/toy/praise motivated. She will try anything I ask her. If I threw a stick into thick weeds, branches, bushes, anything, she'd jump right in after it. We try not to let her jump too much but she can jump! She loves to chase and jump for stuff. 

Anything we can still do? I just hate to let all that awesomeness go to waste, you know? 

Would it be a bad idea for me to build a little easy agility course in the backyard? Or is there something else we can try? I want to do something with her because I really liked the bonding we had in doing the agility classes. We both just get bored with the same old obedience routine.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

What about dock diving? That should be okay for dogs with joint problems. Swimming is great for dogs with joint issues.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Knee problems really depends on the dog, ime. Mia has some knee problems but is thus far not showing any issues so with instructor and multiple vet approval we've continued on in agility just not pushing her and knowing to keep an eye out for issues. I know quite a few dogs doing agility as such but also know some that have had to stop. I also know some that had surgery and then were able to stay active. But if she's having problems with just agility then I think that's the right choice to just not do surgery. Luxating patella is generally a lot harder on dogs with more body mass vs their size so I'd worry more with a bulldog than a toy dog.

You could do something like NADAC with hoops, couldn't you? Or my instructor suggested just leaving the bars on the ground too if need be for Mia. You can get some handling and the dog could run but you wouldn't have the impact of jumping.

Nosework is a great thing to burn mental energy. My friend had to retire her terrier x beagle mix from agility because the jumping was bothering his knees and is now doing nosework with him. He loves it. 

Or trick training is another good one. Rally could be ok although sometimes there are jumps. You could do everything but the jumps.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Rally, obedience, nosework, tracking, therapy dog work...these all would be great for a dog that can't/shouldn't do impact sports. 

I'm holding my breath on Sam's hips and elbows, so I've been thinking of alternatives myself if he can't do Schutzhund jumps.


----------



## Leah00 (Jul 6, 2012)

I've wondered about nose work and tracking. The people who ran the agility classes were talking about starting tracking but I don't think they have yet. The low impact agility would be something I think we could try. 
Trick training would be fun.... I'd have to google some because I'm not very imaginative on my own. 

It would be best to do something I can do on my own since I live in a small town and we don't have much. It was a miracle that I found local agility classes.

Any suggestions on how to build muscle on her without hurting her? I know that it's better for her joints to have good muscle tone but I'm worried about hurting her knee.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Leah00 said:


> Last year we did some obedience classes and after that we did agility. She was AMAZING!! After just a few classes she was so focused and seemed to love it. She would watch my hand and go wherever I directed her. She is very driven.


Canine freestyle could be an option. IMO, it's something that can be easily self-taught.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Rally is fairly easy to do on your own. You just need to print out some signs, hopefully with explanations of what they mean, and set them up in your own course.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Leah00 said:


> Any suggestions on how to build muscle on her without hurting her? I know that it's better for her joints to have good muscle tone but I'm worried about hurting her knee.



Sand, if you have it, is awesome. 

Hills - let it take it at her speed and start with gentle inclines. Up and down <i>and</i> sideways across.

Teach a back-up and use it. 

Wobble-board.

Swimming (get a life jacket for this, she's built like Bug which means she probably will have issues).


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I would meet with my vet and explore my options. Your vet can probably tell you more about what motions cause pain. It might be that surgery is going to be part of your future. If that's the case, maybe repairing the knees now will give you wider options.

My best friend runs a dog with repaired knees. She had the surgery as a 2 year old and is now an incredible agility dog showing no discomfort as a 6 year old. She vets regularly and competes with her veterinarian's blessing.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mia is 4.5 and runs hard and jumps off furniture and all sorts of things and so far is pain-free with her knees. My vet recommends only doing surgery on dogs that are showing pain but I know other people do more preventative surgery. For us it's in the back of my mind that it may happen one day but I will not put her through it right now for knees that could one day be a problem but may not.

At nationals I met a pom that was 12 and coming back from LP surgery. I know of a rat terrier and a JRT that did agility with less than ideal patellas until they were 12-13 and never had an issue with their knees without surgery. And an ACD that has LP that had surgery and came back to run. It really does depend on the dog, it seems. Like I said, my friend retired her dog from it, so I think it is the right option for some dogs. 

It really does depend on the dog. you do need a vet that is good and also to keep in mind that your dog has a potential weakness. 

As far as exercises: hills, swimming, and balance work is great. We do lots to build up her muscles in her hind legs.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Leah00 said:


> I've wondered about nose work and tracking. The people who ran the agility classes were talking about starting tracking but I don't think they have yet. The low impact agility would be something I think we could try.
> Trick training would be fun.... I'd have to google some because I'm not very imaginative on my own.
> 
> It would be best to do something I can do on my own since I live in a small town and we don't have much. It was a miracle that I found local agility classes.
> ...


I don't have any experience in nosework, but tracking is something you could definitely start on your own. You'd need people to trial with and you'd likely need some people with experience to help you polish up for trials, but the work itself is pretty easy to start on your own. All you need is an open, grassy field, a long leash, and smelly treats! There are free youtube videos with instructions if you just search for Schutzhund tracking and I wrote a blog post about how to start a puppy track, which would also work well for an older dog, so long as they are still food-motivated. It is no harder on joints than walking and sniffing and occasionally laying down. 

http://schsaint.com/2013/08/05/puppy-tracking/


----------

